# big trouble with flickr



## urban phantom (Feb 27, 2012)

There seems to be a problem loging into flickr via bt yarhoo its totaly stoped me getting into my acc via my pc i can still log on mobile flickr but i carnt post that way it dosnt look like it will be sorted for a while so thats me out for a bit im not sure if this has already been post (sorry if it has ) im verry mad so if think are a lot of people


----------



## sj9966 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am logging in from btyahoo with no issues, all is working ok here.


----------



## night crawler (Feb 27, 2012)

Log in via Yahoo ok, don't use BT.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks ive looked on the help forum a lot of people have been locked out im not sure how it will go im e mailing flickr to try and get back on


----------



## RichardB (Feb 28, 2012)

I believe Flickr is getting a major facelift/ruining today, so the problems might be related to that.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope so mate thay have left me unable to log into my acc via my pc its a pain lots of people have been forced to reopen there acc i dont want to have to reload every thing


----------



## night crawler (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't worr it's still there I just looked.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks mate


----------



## Krypton (Feb 28, 2012)

mine wouldnt let me log in earlier today but it does now


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 29, 2012)

I still carnt get in only on my phone


----------



## highcannons (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds like a horrible time, I just looked ok. 
Internet provider BT
Browser Firefox
Operating system Linux.

If your phones working and your PC not could it be a Windows update has altered or changed your settings?. Is your phone a non Windows? ie, I phone or Android. Try 'rolling back' your Windows to a time when t did work. If it does it will be a Windows update issue. Turn off your Windows updates untill they have fixed it.

Second thought, does the website use Flash Player to log in etc, is it enabled/compatable etc with an Update.


----------



## highcannons (Feb 29, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/72157629075217836/page3/ have you tried this?


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks mate ive il try that ive been on to flickr thay havnt replyed yet have u seen the amount of people who carnt get into their accounts


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 29, 2012)

I can get into mine ok, I have windows XP OS and use Google Chrome


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 1, 2012)

Its all sorted now thank for everyones help flickr have e mailed the instructions


----------



## highcannons (Mar 1, 2012)

urban phantom said:


> Its all sorted now thank for everyones help flickr have e mailed the instructions



If you don't mind me asking....what was the issue?


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 1, 2012)

It was because yarhoo had changed a privercy agrement and i hadnt ticked the box mate


----------

